# The Enneagram Hunger Games



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Like the MBTI Hunger games in this thread only with enneagram types!

Which enneagram type do you think is most likely to win if all 9 of the enneagram types were pitted against each other?

Okay, some of what I'm going to say is going to sound rather stereotypical, but: 

I'm going to go out on a limb and vote for type 3 as the victor. Especially a 3w2, social subtype. Why? First of all, the 3 would have the easiest time promoting oneself to get sponsors. Second, the type 3 would be the best at manipulating and charming others and forming the right alliances with the right people to avoid getting killed off. Plus the 3 would strive hard to win it for the glory. 

Type 8 could be a good candidate too. They are outwardly aggressive and physically strong, would probably have the least issue with killing others off. On the other hand, they appear the most outwardly threatening and that may not be a good thing. They would be prone to being the person that everyone else is trying to kill off. So they could also die early in the games just from having so many enemies. 

Type 6 runs the whole gamut from dying right away to being victor. Alot depends on phobic vs. counterphobic. The counterphobic 6 would have an easier time staying alive and in some ways resembles the type 8. Strong and aggressive but also seen as threatening. 

Type 5 is easy to underestimate. I think they would do pretty well and survive longer than alot of the other types but probably wouldn't win in the end. Their assets include being able to stay calm and come up with a good strategy. Also good at hiding and secrets. However, they may not be very aggressive physically and may be in their heads too much and oblivious to what's going on in their environment (especially if an N)

Types 2 and 9 probably wouldn't fare too well. They would lack the physical aggression and the desire to kill. They would be good though at protecting others from harm and forming alliances with certain others. They might survive early on in the games because they aren't perceived as much of a threat so they are left alone. The 2 in particular might willingly sacrifice their own life so someone else can survive. 

Type 1 would have a serious issue with the ethics of the thing. They would die while protesting or choose to die rather than do something against their principles. 

Type 7 would see it as some adventure or fun competition rather than it being a serious life and death thing. They would be good at the improvising aspects but they might not plan thoroughly enough or take it seriously enough, thus leading to their demise. 

Type 4 would probably one of the first to die. Like 5's they tend to be absorbed in their inner worlds rather than what's going on around them. Unlike 5's, they would be more emotional and less calm about it and not as good at the strategic planning. Plus 4's are too individualistic and less likely to be involved in alliances that could help them out in the long run. They tend to not be physically aggressive types either.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

2 wouldn't win, sadly


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Type 5 description is stereotypical. Assuming too much in my opinion. In my personal observation, I know when to distance myself and when to interact with the environment to a thin lining. Any person can become argumentative, so your reasoning is blunt to the extent for the reasoning behind why a type 5 would not win. Any type is capable, other types are more successful than some in my opinion. 

Interesting topic anyway...


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Types 2 and 9 probably wouldn't fare too well. They would lack the physical aggression and the desire to kill. They would be good though at protecting others from harm and forming alliances with certain others. They might survive early on in the games because they aren't perceived as much of a threat so they are left alone.


You might be forgetting that 9s have a well of suppressed anger that comes out when the 9 is pushed too far. The body types (8, 9, 1) all seem to share a certain resistance to the physical environment, and some anger relating to the desire to have control over their own space (which they all inherently feel has been denied or challenged in some way). I could see this being a rather useful trait in a dire survivalist sort of situation. Anger can be a great fuel to action (though of course also a fuel to reckless decision-making).

As a 9, I could see myself being the way you described early on - seemingly benign if not kindly in the eyes of others, and thus not seen as a competitor and left alone or made an ally. However, when shit goes down I think it would be possible to access that repressed rage and survive! Nobody would suspect the nice guy/girl, making it that much easier to formulate a plan and do what needs to be done. Rick Grimes from _The Walking Dead_ is a good example of a 9 survivalist.

Actually, I could see any of the withdrawn types (4, 5, 9) coming out of left field with aggression that nobody would expect based on their usual demeanor as well. Withdrawns like things the way they like them and are the most likely to react with frustration when challenged to adapt. While it seems that withdrawn types are the least likely to forge alliances with others to meet their needs or to engage things head-on like the assertive types, I think withdrawns might not be at a disadvantage in that they are resourceful and accustomed to relying mostly on themselves to get by. Push them and they might be the toughest of the hornevian triads. Plus, these types are all naturally very introspective and would have a certain edge over other types when it comes to facing their own dark sides/inner demons (they're likely to already be aware of that stuff).

Of course, any post will be a generalization and every individual would behave differently... but I suppose my post is motivated in part by the desire to challenge the notion that 9s, or withdrawn types, are unable to be "tough" or whatever. Then again, as I said, it's probably an advantage for us that people don't pay us much mind.


...Also, I've never read The Hunger Games or seen the film, but I understand it's pretty much the same concept as Battle Royale.


----------



## Ayusha (Apr 11, 2013)

I think it depends more on each persons abilities and psychological strength. However if I had to choose an enneagram number, I'd say: *6*. Not just cause I'm a 6 myself, but because I really think that 6's have the necessary qualities for survival.

1) thinking about all the things that can go wrong and being prepared for them;
2) not trusting of people, environment. Everything, every event will be considered with suspicion;
3) as you said: counterphobic 6's have enough anger to prove themselves as strong and willful contestants;
4) a healthy 6 has the ability to be very likable - I think there is a chance of sponsorship.

And now, as a true 6, I will point out what might go wrong:
1) a phobic 6 might lock up and distrust everyone or go join the careers, but still will lose;
2) over-analyzing to the point of missing something;
3) might turn down valuable allies because of suspiciousness.


----------



## Vivoila (Mar 16, 2013)

Hmmm... 
Being a 3 or a 7 definitely has its benefits in this situation.
But from my own bias 8 perspective, I do imagine that winning would come incredibly easy for us. (especially for those who have a strong access to both their 7 and 9 wings.)
Although I consider myself to be highly self-reliant and would be tempted to just win without anyone else's help (including sponsors), being stressed would give me access to the analytical, and thinking 5. -which works to my advantage here.

Eights will befriend the 7s, who don't feel overly threatened by us. And through them, we can urge them to use their charm/people skills to gain other strong allies. 
Playing up our 9 wing, Eights will use their calm confidence to disarm the 9s (who would make THE perfect shields). bullshitting our way with talks of some grand vision of peace.
Then, there would be the 2s and 3s who would naturally gravitate to us, trying to use us as protection.
In the end, the 7s and the 9s would die, but not before killing off a bunch of the opponents, for us.
The 2s and 3s will likely survive right until the end using their charm and/or manipulation.
But their lovely protecter/leader, the Eight, will have no issue killing them.
...really just saving the easiest meal for last --or dessert, if you will.


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

This is pretty much impossible to know, due to the insanely large combination of types (core type, then 2 different wings, then 6 different stack combos, then you have to consider the fixes...).

But I'll bite - it's who wants to win the most. Who can use the other's psych against them. 

And winning is easy for 'us' Vivoila? 'We can urge them'? And easiest meal for last....You've typed wrong. I'd say, based off your limited posts: sx 2, 8 fixed potentially. Consider sp 7 as well. 278, sx/sp -the free spirit. Too other focused to be an 8 though.


----------



## Vivoila (Mar 16, 2013)

Vanguard said:


> And winning is easy for 'us' Vivoila? 'We can urge them'? And easiest meal for last....You've typed wrong. I'd say, based off your limited posts: sx 2, 8 fixed potentially. Consider sp 7 as well. 278, sx/sp -the free spirit. Too other focused to be an 8 though.


I'm definitely an 8. I've actually been wondering recently if I'm an 8w9, though. But then again, I also see the 7 sometimes.
Why 2 though?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Type 6 runs the whole gamut from dying right away to being victor. Alot depends on phobic vs. counterphobic. The counterphobic 6 would have an easier time staying alive and in some ways resembles the type 8. Strong and aggressive but also seen as threatening.


I think phobic sixes might have a higher chance of survival in some cases, like staying low and being cautious, watching out for possible dangers and being on guard at the key moments. Yup, I would want to be on the same team as a phobic 6, they take little for granted in a situation like this.


----------

